# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Młodzieńczy przerost prostaty a orgazm

## Limonka1895

Witam. U mojego 22 letniego chłopaka zdiagnozowano młodzieńczy przerost prostaty. Nie zauważyłam u niego żadnych problemów z oddawaniem moczu, jednak mamy problem z jego orgazmem. Zawsze dochodzi, jednak zajmuje mu to bardzo dużo czasu. przy normalnym stosunku dochodzi po ponad dwóch godzinach, przy seksie oralnym po blisko godzinie, co jest dla mnie bardzo męczące. Mówi że to właśnie wina prostaty. Czy to możliwe? Czy da się to leczyć?

----------

